# How much sleep do you need, get, like?



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

How much sleep do you need, get, like? 

Do you feel good or like chit? 

Do you play catch up on the weekend?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

6 to 6 1/2 hours. I usually rise a bit later if not working on the weekend. Rare that I am ever still in bed at 7 AM on any day.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> 6 to 6 1/2 hours. I usually rise a bit later if not working on the weekend. Rare that I am ever still in bed at 7 AM on any day.


Lucky.....:laughing:

4-5 hours if I am lucky.....

Does not matter when I go to bed...

Weekends, WTF are those...:whistling

Afternoon naps....ahhhhhh....:thumbup:

Only on the weekends....

My wake up time is between 3:30 & 4.....

Many times that is my get out of bed time after I've been awake since 2 AM......sucks getting old & hurting.....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

griz said:


> Lucky.....:laughing:
> 
> 4-5 hours if I am lucky.....
> 
> ...


My wife is an expert napper. I suck at naps. If I take a nap later than 2 PM, I will have trouble sleeping later. About once a month I have one of those old guy nights where sleep never comes. I usually just get up early and try to get some paperwork done.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Need 8hrs, get 5, like 16 
Feel good after coffee, like chit before.
There's no differentiation between weekdays and weekends.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I'm lucky I guess. Sleeping has never been a problem for me. 
Getting up is. :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

griz said:


> Lucky.....:laughing:
> 
> 4-5 hours if I am lucky.....
> 
> ...


Sounds almost like me to a T.

5-6 hours is the norm. Usually in bed between 9-9:30. Feel lucky to make it till 3 am, real lucky to sleep till 4. 

Friday is poker night, so I rarely get to bed before 1. So on Sat, I do allow myself to sleep till 7, unless I've got a full days work on the calendar.
Love me an afternoon nap on the weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wtf do you do at 4am? Last time I saw 4am, I was just getting to bed. 

I like 8 hours, good for you.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

afternoon naps make me real groggy...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ...*Wtf do you do at 4am? *


*Eat breakfast....*



m1911 said:


> afternoon naps make me real groggy...


*You just ain't old enough*....:thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got a crown molding job scheduled for next week, maybe I should show up at the customers home and start work at 4:30AM while they're in bed. I think I can set the scaffold over their bed without waking them, although I think the Paslode might possibly wake them. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I've got a crown molding job scheduled for next week, maybe I should show up at the customers home and start work at 4:30AM while they're in bed. I think I can set the scaffold over their bed without waking them, although I think the Paslode might possibly wake them. :laughing:


Well if setting the scaffold didn't wake them....

Oil that fvcking Paslode....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have a set number. More is always good. I have always been a early to bed early to rise person. 

As I am getting older it is harder to get more sleep even if I wanted it. Not only that but the kids wake me up early anyway.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I operate best with around 8 hours of sleep...much less and I'm struggling all day. I used to be able to roll with about 5 hours, but it caught up to me at some point...

Afternoon naps are awesome to me...especially in a hammock for some reason...I'll wake up, have a shot of coffee (literally, not much, just some), and I'm good to go for the evening!


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

mstrat said:


> Afternoon naps are awesome to me...especially in a hammock for some reason


Indoor hammock?


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> Indoor hammock?


Either, I do have one in my living room...it's awesome, highly recommend hanging one in your home! (I also have two older trees outside that are great to hang from if the weather is nice!)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> Indoor hammock?


Oh yea.....:thumbsup:

seen them more than once.....

Cancun was the most recent....wife hated the dam thing...:laughing:


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

griz said:


> Oh yea.....:thumbsup:
> 
> seen them more than once.....
> 
> Cancun was the most recent....wife hated the dam thing...:laughing:


Yeah, most people either love 'em or hate 'em...not many have them stretched across the living room though! I found out how awesome it was to have the heat turned up in the winter, and hung one near a fireplace...it was incredible! Now...no fireplace sadly, but I still have the hammock stretched out because those afternoon naps can't depend on the weather!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Had one on a beach in Kauai....

Under the palm trees, with a rope to rock back & forth....

It was after lunch, and an undisclosed amount of beer....

They came and woke me up so we could go to dinner....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

5-7...sometimes I can get 8-9 on the weekends.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> 5-7...sometimes I can get 8-9 on the weekends.



dam kids....:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I always vet atleast 8 hours Sunday. 5- 6 most days.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually get 6-7 hours except for leg cramp nights (BTW, pickle juice actually works!). 8 would be nice, but seldom happens because I'm a bad boy and have a hard time going to bed when I should.

Years ago, I learned to define the optimum amount of sleep as that which you wake up from and remember dreaming. That seldom happens these days. :sad:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

When I have or attend a BBQ or something and have a lot to drink, I usually get 10 hours....


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I usually get 6-7 hours except for leg cramp nights (BTW, pickle juice actually works!). 8 would be nice, but seldom happens because I'm a bad boy and have a hard time going to bed when I should.
> 
> Years ago, I learned to define the optimum amount of sleep as that which you wake up from and remember dreaming. That seldom happens these days. :sad:


I get those  leg cramps once in a while, and it's no picnic, especially at 3AM.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> When I have or attend a BBQ or something and have a lot to drink, I usually get 10 hours....


Dam kids....:laughing::whistling:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

m1911 said:


> I get those  leg cramps once in a while, and it's no picnic, especially at 3AM.


Last time I had 'em, I actually remembered to try gulping down some pickle juice. I was a happy camper in 5-10 minutes. Well, except I could have sworn we had some _sweet_ pickles in the frig rather than dill.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Last time I had 'em, I actually remembered to try gulping down some pickle juice. I was a happy camper in 5-10 minutes. Well, except I could have sworn we had some _sweet_ pickles in the frig rather than dill.


I was told that leg cramps are often caused by a lack of potassium, and to eat bananas often. :blink:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I was told that leg cramps are often caused by a lack of potassium, and to eat bananas often. :blink:


That works. And eat one when you're cramping up, too.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy crap...4 am?! Crazy old coggers...prob eat dinner at 4 in the afternoon! 

I love sleep but hate going to bed...lol. I am usually in bed around midnight and up at 6:15-6:30. Weekends I might sleep till 7-8, but I will stay up till 1 or so. Every once in awhile I will wake up at 5 or so in the morning and think what the hell am I going to do now!?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

6-7 usually. 4-5 friday night. 7-8 to recover on saturday.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hate the alarm every morning, lol.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> ...Holy crap...4 am?! Crazy old coggers...prob eat dinner at 4 in the afternoon!....
> 
> I love sleep but hate going to bed...lol. *I am usually in bed around midnight* and up at 6:15-6:30. Weekends I might sleep till 7-8, but I will stay up till 1 or so. Every once in awhile I will wake up at 5 or so in the morning and think what the hell am I going to do now!?


Dinner between 5 & 6....:thumbsup:

Stay up until midnight????....you nucking futs?.....:thumbup:

So you wake up when most guys I know are at work....:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

griz said:


> Dinner between 5 & 6....:thumbsup:
> 
> Stay up until midnight????....you nucking futs?.....:thumbup:
> 
> So you wake up when most guys I know are at work....:whistling:thumbup:


Our clients would not be too happy if we were at their house's at 6:00 am... :no:

I stay up till midnight or later every night. I'm still young... lol.

I'm also curious, how many of you guys sleep through the night?

I'm asleep within 10 min of being in bed every night unless I'm sick.

I don't wake up until my alarm goes off, or the wife wakes me up to take care of the kid.

I also don't wake up for anything... hopefully if someone broke in she'd wake me up cause she's a light sleeper.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Our clients would not be too happy if we were at their house's at 6:00 am... :no:
> 
> I stay up till midnight or later every night. I'm still young... lol.
> 
> ...


I sleep well, but the gun is on my side  I sleep light. 

I start returning emails and updaring schedules and ordering materials or finishing scopes at 530. Shop at 7 unless im going direct to the site.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

griz said:


> Dinner between 5 & 6....:thumbsup:
> 
> Stay up until midnight????....you nucking futs?.....:thumbup:
> 
> So you wake up when most guys I know are at work....:whistling:thumbup:


Haha! Unless it's new, most clients don't want us around till 8 anyway. Also during the school year I get my kids up and breakfast going before I head to the shop. 

Its funny how traffic affects work schedules. We did a big job at UCLA when they re-did the Pauly. We showed up at 6 and most guys had been there since 4. The place was a ghost town by 3 pm...just to beat the awful L.A. traffic.

Oh..and fyi griz...it 12:15 right now for me and I just poured a fresh cocktail...lol!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Jaws said:


> I sleep well, but the gun is on my side  I sleep light.
> 
> I start returning emails and updaring schedules and ordering materials or finishing scopes at 530. Shop at 7 unless im going direct to the site.


I changed the kid's diaper when he was a baby and never woke up... :laughing:

However I can be instantly woken when needed, I just don't really ever need to wake up during the night... 

We don't get to the job site till 8:00 and we don't have a shop and meet at it and all that cool stuff. Everybody just shows up on site.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Our clients would not be too happy if we were at their house's at 6:00 am... :no:
> 
> *Jobs not always occupied*....
> 
> ...


I won't even go there....:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Haha! Unless it's new, most clients don't want us around till 8 anyway. Also during the school year I get my kids up and breakfast going before I head to the shop.
> 
> Its funny how traffic affects work schedules. We did a big job at UCLA when they re-did the Pauly. We showed up at 6 and most guys had been there since 4. The place was a ghost town by 3 pm...just to beat the awful L.A. traffic.
> 
> Oh..and fyi griz...it 12:15 right now for me and I just poured a fresh cocktail...lol!


Agreed, remodeling is a whole different world.

We started at 7:00 on our only new construction build. But it was an hour away which is twice as far a drive as usual for us. We worked 10 hour days most of that project.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

griz said:


> I won't even go there....:laughing:



"not now, I'm sleeping..."


----------

